# ati mobility radeon hd 4200 series windows 8.1 64 bit



## medomazenger (Jun 17, 2017)

hi
i have win 8.1 x64 with ati mobility radeon hd 4200 series graphic card
but the dedicated is so low 
is there any way to increase it please ?!

http://i.imgur.com/fAS1Irw.png


----------

